# Large Micrometer Dials for Model A



## bspitz70 (Feb 19, 2014)

I would like to install a set of large micrometer dials on my 1947 Model A I recently purchased and was wondering if any HM members have done this and could offer some suggestions of where to source the parts. Also, is it possible to install a DRO on a lathe of this vintage? I know you'd likely lose a little of the clearance between the tailstock and carriage. I uploaded a couple of photos of my recent purchase, the former owner did a excellent job of restoring the lathe.

Thanks HM members,
Brian


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 19, 2014)

bspitz70 said:


> I would like to install a set of large micrometer dials on my 1947 Model A I recently purchased and was wondering if any HM members have done this and could offer some suggestions of where to source the parts. Also, is it possible to install a DRO on a lathe of this vintage? I know you'd likely lose a little of the clearance between the tailstock and carriage. I uploaded a couple of photos of my recent purchase, the former owner did a excellent job of restoring the lathe.
> 
> Thanks HM members,
> Brian
> ...



Nice job.  Looks like it could run for another fifty years.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 19, 2014)

The dials on those lathes were kind of slim - meant for sharp 19 year old eyes. Depending on what other tools you have maybe make you could make your own. This week I made a 4" 250 graduation dial for the lead screw on my Cromwell lathe.  Brass is probably OK - the problem is the engraving of the numbers.
Hope this helps,
Michael


----------



## martik777 (Feb 20, 2014)

Many how-to's: Google "large dial south bend"

I made a prototype without mods to the lathe. Print out a scale from 
http://www.cgtk.co.uk/metalwork/linear and glue and clearcoat it to a 2.5" disc.



Here's a pic of a dial indicator mounted on the cross slide:  (Not mine, one of Phil Perry's restorations)


----------



## bspitz70 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for the input, will do some the research on making a set. Nice looking 9A, like the indicator for the cross slide. The lathe I purchased came with a indicator mount for the longitudinal, will have to make one for the other axis. Also, where can I source a drive belt like the one pictured? By the looks of it, it can be change without disassembling the head stock?

thanks again,

Brian


----------



## bspitz70 (Feb 20, 2014)

Is that by chance a Fenner drive belt? Found some segmented belts on the MSC website.

Brian


----------



## iron man (Feb 20, 2014)

This guy will make dials for just about anything.

http://tallgrasstools.com/default.asp


----------



## jneidig (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a set of dials for a SB 9 that I was going to put on my 11" but I sold it before I got them installed. I would sell them for 100.00 shipped to the Cont. US.


----------



## bspitz70 (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely interested in the dials. Are there any other components I'll need to change, leads screws, nuts etc?

Brian


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 21, 2014)

Halligan has a video re: larger dials for his model c upgrade. Should apply to A or B models as well (I think).


----------



## jneidig (Feb 21, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of the dials I have for sale Brian.......


----------



## bspitz70 (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you have link to the video you mentioned?

Brian

- - - Updated - - -

Jack, you have a PM.

Brian


----------



## martik777 (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BJ6_8Xk1IU

It is for the compound not the cross slide, but still  a big job.

Keep in mind, if you get the 2" direct reading (200 graduations) dial, the distance between the lines is exactly the same as the small 1" dials.

Pi x D / 100 = Pi x 2D / 200

This is why I made mine 2.5"


----------



## bspitz70 (Feb 22, 2014)

I understand now, thank you. Definitely a bigger job than I first anticipated.


----------



## bspitz70 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jack, I'd like to purchase the dials, you should have a PM.

Thank you HM members for all of your input.

Brian.


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 25, 2014)

Something also I'd like to do, but my question is,  what about the crosslide, I mean with it all the way out there is hardly any clearance, so whats done
about that.  Looks to me the screw & nut or snount has to be extended or it will hit????   

If I'm not clear   back out the cross slide all the way,  a dial any bigger will hit the housing.  My Idea was to machine rings and put them over the
existing dials and scribe , stamp and set screw them  (but they will hit)   compound not problem.  oh well


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 25, 2014)

You are correct!  The larger dials WILL interfere.  It requires an extended mount and extended cross slide screw.  There is good documentation of this conversion on the SB yahoo site.


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 25, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> You are correct!  The larger dials WILL interfere.  It requires an extended mount and extended cross slide screw.  There is good documentation of this conversion on the SB yahoo site.




Exactly as I thought.  And my GK 1918 dials are like 3 inches dont even need glasses for that lathe.  Wouldnt you like to find that engineer now, and 
say ok,  boy now read it??      (if he's still alive)       I dont think so
sam


----------

